# EMM386 has detected error



## tldee (Feb 11, 2001)

When I tried to reformat my pc's harddrive, I inserted the master cd and restarted the pc, I recieved this message:
EMM 386 has detected error #u5 in an application at memory address
EDE9:E2D6 to minimize the chance of data loss, EMM386 has halted your computer. for more info. consalt your documentation. to restart your computer, press enter.
I then have to remove the cd, shut down the pc and then restart to get back to windows, I have not found anything in my pc books on this subject. I have windows 98,


----------



## stretchr (Apr 1, 2001)

I am having exactly the same problem, except with a different error number and memory address. It is intermittent, but when I recently tried reinstalling Win98Se over my current installation, running setup from DOS, it would not complete without posting an EMM386 error. It would get to about the 95% stage of copying files, and then the error would come up. In the end I had to shut down EMM386 in config.sys before I could install. And I am still occasionally getting the error ...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

This link might give you some ideas:

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000318.htm


----------

